# Suche SPS Programmierer mit Phoenix Kenntnissen



## Pate77 (27 August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Suche einen SPS-Programmierer mit Phoenix Kenntnissen für ein Projekt bei Audi in Ingolstadt.
Die Programmierarbeiten finden an den Wochenenden und Betriebsferien bei Audi statt.
Bei Interesse bitte melden.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Mobi (27 August 2009)

Ich arbeite zufällig bei Phoenix, habe auch schon mehrere Steuerungen programmiert. Um was geht es denn genau? Und welche Ausmaße hat das Programm ungefähr, also was soll es grob machen?


----------



## Markus (28 August 2009)

interbus mit siemens sps oder phoenix plc?


----------



## sps-concept (28 August 2009)

*Phoenix*

ich denke es wird wohl um den B8-Standard mit PC Worx und ILC-Steuerungen gehen.

André


----------



## Pate77 (1 September 2009)

Es ist nach B8-Standard ein Umbau wo das Bolzenschweissen von einem Roboter zu zwei andere verlagert werden sollen.
Der Robbi wird dann abgebaut, ein neuer kommt, das Schweissen wird wieder verlagert,... und so geht das bis die Linie fertig umgebaut ist.
Für die Roboterprogrammierung haben wir jemanden. Ist also nur IbusSegmente bzw. Roboterkopplerkarten rausschmeissen und reinnehmen, sowie ein wenig Spanntechnik, Diagnosemeldungen und so ebbes.


----------



## Mobi (1 September 2009)

Ähm B8-Standard? Hab ich noch nichts von gehört, oder ich habe es wieder vergessen oder es ist mir unter einen anderen Namen bekannt.

Werden KUKA-Roboter versetzt?

In welchen Zeitraum wird sich das ganze abspielen?

Und wieso wendet ihr euch nicht direkt an Phoenix?


----------



## Pate77 (1 September 2009)

B8 standard ist eine interne Standardbezeichnung von Audi. Welche Komponenten zu verwenden sind, etc. also keine Sorge.

Ja es werden Kuka Roboter (KRC2) versetzt.

Das Projekt beginnt Ende Oktober/Anfang November und zieht sich über einige Monate.

Programmierer direkt von Phoenix liegen nicht in unserem Budget, wir sind ein kleiner Programmierbetrieb ;-)

Wenn also Interesse besteht, per pn mit Vorstellung des Stundensatzes melden.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Mobi (1 September 2009)

Ich habe gelesen Phoenix hatte schonmal mit B8 zutun. Sollen nur bestehende Steuerungen und Buskoppler einfach versetzt werden, und bestehende Programme übertragen werden oder komplett neue Programme geschrieben?

Was ist mit Anfahrtskosten und evtl. Übernachtungen?


----------



## Oerw (9 September 2009)

*B8*

Hallo

der B8 Standard ist eine Sammlung von Bausteinen und Visu Elemente. Mittels eines weiteren Programmes wird das Steuerungsprogramm eingelesen und die Visu Seiten erstellt. Anschließend können die VisuSeiten weiter bearbeitet werden, wobei der Großtel bereits erledigt ist (Verknüpfung der Visudaten mit SPS). Erstellt wurde dies zum größtenteil von PhoenixContact Automation und Audi Ingolstadt.

Ich selbst arbeite ebenfalls in dem Bereich wo diese Bausteine entwickelt wurden. Eine Unterstützung kann ich leider nicht anbieten, da sich evtl. ein Interessenkonflikt entstehen würde. Aber grundsätzlich ist es nicht schwer, da die Grundfunktionen alle vorhanden sind, und daher die Verknüpfung, Ablauf im Vordergrund steht.

Es werden für den B8 auch Schulungen angeboten, evtl. bei Audi oder PC nachfragen.


----------



## Ralle (9 September 2009)

Oerw schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> der B8 Standard ist eine Sammlung von Bausteinen und Visu Elemente. Mittels eines weiteren Programmes wird das Steuerungsprogramm eingelesen und die Visu Seiten erstellt. Anschließend können die VisuSeiten weiter bearbeitet werden, wobei der Großtel bereits erledigt ist (Verknüpfung der Visudaten mit SPS). Erstellt wurde dies zum größtenteil von PhoenixContact Automation und Audi Ingolstadt.
> 
> ...



Na ja, ein paar einfache Tips bei Bedarf, kannst du sicher abgeben, trotz Interessenkonfikt.  Denn den haben wir im Prinzip ja fast alle, wenn es um Step7 oder was auch immer geht.


----------

